# My latest



## chongmagic (Apr 22, 2020)

I caught the bug and built another amp.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Apr 22, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 22, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I caught the bug and built another amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Cool
What kind of Bug are we Talkin', Have you been Tested!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 22, 2020)

Is that the Royale from BYOC?


----------



## Barry (Apr 22, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Looks Cool
> What kind of Bug are we Talkin', Have you been Tested!


Ampbuilditis! No known cure


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 22, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Is that the Royale from BYOC?



Tweed Royal yes


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 22, 2020)

Been wanting to try my luck on that one as well. Do you feel you could have jumped in to the Royal or did the Champ set you up right?
Also...how much are you digging it?!


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 23, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Been wanting to try my luck on that one as well. Do you feel you could have jumped in to the Royal or did the Champ set you up right?
> Also...how much are you digging it?!



I think that building a Champ beforehand helped me in terms of how things are wired. A completely different animal than a pedal. That being said the BYOC build guide is very detailed. I think it is about 150 some pages. 

It sounds great, I put a Jensen P12Q in there, and I really dig the sound. To me much more fuller than the Champ, even though I think the Champ sounds great too.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 23, 2020)

Barry said:


> Ampbuilditis! No known cure



Then I am doomed!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 24, 2020)

SWEET!


----------



## cooder (Apr 24, 2020)

Don't say you haven't been warned...


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 24, 2020)

Great job. I'm collecting parts now for a crazy modded 5e3...starting with 6L6's....


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Apr 24, 2020)

Just checking in to see how the Marshall Plexi build is coming along?


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice work CM !

Is that #2 ya built...thats awesome !

Mike


----------



## TheSin (Apr 25, 2020)

Killer! I want to do this as well in the future. Been binge watching Uncle Doug vids to get more familiar with how things work first though. Congrats!


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 25, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Killer! I want to do this as well in the future. Been binge watching Uncle Doug vids to get more familiar with how things work first though. Congrats!



Love Uncle Doug and the Guitologist.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 26, 2020)

Love Uncle Doug and the Guitologist.

LOL......i do to , its nice to find someone that makes learning fun !

Mike


----------

